# how long are introductions for a 12 month old???



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how long introductions normally take and what to expect....we have been linked to a 12 month blue who lives a few hundres miles away


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ours lasted 6 days but it was a sibling of our eldest child and we had some contact prior to formal introductions.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Our boy was 13 months and the schedule was for two weeks initially although a couple of days were knocked off when we got going. I think ours was on the long side though from reading on here.

With the distance they may be flexible in making yours the minimum possible


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Our little pink was 10 and half months and intros were across 8 days


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Our little man was 8 months and intros were 9 days with 1 day delay so fc could have a good bye party. 😕


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Little pea was 13 months old when we started intros. Had 7 days at fc. We were meant to have 3 days with fc at ours but ended up having just one as little pea was getting confused having her there. We were long distance too.


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Our lo was 10 months and intros were for 7 days


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

My lo was 15 months and our intros lasted 2 weeks which was just right for us


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Ours was 10.5mths and intros were 5 days but would have preferred 7.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

We have been matched with an 11 month old, our intros start next week for 7 days (maybe a couple more if needed, so maximum of 9 days)


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

It really does vary dependant on authority.
We've gone through intros twice now (with 2 authorities) and 1st one was only a week (11 mth old), 2nd was 9 days (14 mth old) (originally planned as 11 days though).

I think most people find they last about 1 week - 2 weeks for this age range.

Lots of luck 

Anj x


----------

